# AMT Command Bridge Innaccuracies and Fixes



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Like I need another project, the recent builds promted me to begin this old kit and put a little shine on it.As with any subject you should collect your reference material, and there is a ton of it on the internet. But the most needed is a set of Bridge blueprints. I know, they have their problems too, but you can use them along with photographic references for complete authenticity. So go here and retrieve these first.

http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/blueprints-main2.php

Scroll down to the fifth row on the left, click on the bridge set and save the images. Next gather as many photos as possible. Screen captures are best. Go here for them.

http://tos.trekcore.com/

Now get comfortable, get some coffee, we're going to be awhile...

Lets work from the center outward. The Command deck. Here we need to do some work. First remove the locator tabs on the deck upper surface. Using Plastruct or Evergreen .060 1.5mm square rod replace the Captains chair locators. The chair base needs to move forward 6mm. The Helm console base needs to move forward as well,but you won't need locators. Next we need to add the trim strips surrounding the decks base.Use 3mm x 060 strip around the top edge and 020 x 060mm strip along the bottom. Next cut vents as shown, we'll add wire mesh later.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Next, the Captain's chair could use a little TLC. Begin by sanding off all surface detail and replace with bits of plastic sheet and rod stock. Add arm rests and a higher back on the seat with an additional cushion. The pivot point of the chair on it's base needs some attention as well.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I almost fell out of my chair looking at that chair...wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice work, Herb!

I'm looking forward to seeing the next update. (Interested to see what your updates to the old McMaster plans entail.)

Question: what are you planning for the raised trim on the base for captain's chair / nav/piloting station? Simulated carpeting?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I plan to use flocking on all deck surfaces for carpeting.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Next, lets rework the Helm/Nav console. Again,sheet styrene bits and rod stock bring this to life. A little paint and you see where this is going.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Next, I don't recommend this procedure to anyone without advanced modeling skills. I caution you, the next part isn't for the faint of heart. As it will require a VERY STEADY hand. You will have to modify the kit parts with a major application of SURGERY! Turning the part on the left, into the part on the right, SIX TIMES! This takes time, and patience, four hours to be exact,per segment! The plastic is 2. mm thick, and difficult to cut. But the end result is worth it. There will be no new updates until I have completed cutting all parts...stay tuned.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Ohh...I guess I neglected to mention before we began that to make a complete bridge 360 degrees requires Two kits. With the all important extra parts to allow for the inevitable mistakes! See you on the other side!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Next, lets rework the Helm/Nav console...


Even with the problems of the wall consoles, I've always thought the nav console was the worst part of the kit. You've made it look excellent.

Question: Are you going to remove the raised, round trim on the wall consoles?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Lets work from the center outward. The Command deck. Here we need to do some work. First remove the locator tabs on the deck upper surface. Using Plastruct or Evergreen .060 1.5mm square rod replace the Captains chair locators. The chair base needs to move forward 6mm. The Helm console base needs to move forward as well,but you won't need locators. *Next we need to add the trim strips surrounding the decks base.Use 3mm x 060 strip around the top edge and 020 x 060mm strip along the bottom.* Next cut vents as shown, we'll add wire mesh later.


DTF -

I don't get the reason for the addition of the trim strips along the bottom and the top of the platform that the command/helm/navigation stations sit on. I've never seen anything like that on the full size sets or any of the blueprints available for the TOS bridge. Is this just a detailing preference, or did you get that idea from someone's interpretation of what the orignal series bridge looked like?

Otherwise, some very nice work there!

Bryan


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The trim strips were used on the DS9 reconstruct for "Trials and Tribbleations" and I like 'em. (see first set photo in top post) also used for several other reconstructs, but you are correct *they do not appear on the original set. *The raised round trim on the station sections will disappear when they are cut.(see above post) Wow my fingers are sore, I have three of the six main work stations cut. Three to go and the single work stations to port and starboard of the main viewscreen.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

To my knowledge, there was no trim on the edges of the command platform. I do not believe that reference picture is of the orignial set, but likely a reproduction. Plus there are no raised frames around the overhead displays. However, I also agree; Nice work!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A small update as I completed the deck prep. Captains chair base carpeting requires base paint and arm details painted.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Finished the new arm details and paint.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Cool, I do love these bridge builds.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Finished the new arm details and paint.


Man, that makes my command chair look like crap. How in the world do you do such fine detailed work on something so small? I am mightily impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I asked my 50 year old tired half-blind eyes that very question, I got the standard 'lighted magnifier arm lamp and the 2.50 magnification reading glasses in combination.' ...answer. Your Bridge build inspired me to pick this one up again to work on. I have had, and started 5 of these kits over the years...never finished a one of 'em. This time, history's going to be different!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have fallen victim to a modelers age old problem, as I continued construction without checking references. It seems that on expert authority that the bridge carpeting was a standard light grey industrial carpet, not brown as it appears on screen in various episodes. So now this build is strickly for fun. I will work out the issues and build another more accurate one.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Nothing done on the kit today, but I did complete the artwork for the new viewscreens.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

I worked for XM Satellite Radio for 4 yrs and the main chair my boss set in was replica of the captains chair. And they all complaied of back problems. LOL


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

That's why Kirk was always leaning forward. No back support.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

jheilman said:


> That's why Kirk was always leaning forward. No back support.


What due you expect for what was in essence a (at the time) Dental reception room chair


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> I have fallen victim to a modelers age old problem, as I continued construction without checking references. It seems that on expert authority that the bridge carpeting was a standard light grey industrial carpet, not brown as it appears on screen in various episodes. So now this build is strickly for fun. I will work out the issues and build another more accurate one.


The way I see it , regardless what color it was seen at the studio does not matter. (you had to be there) It is what you saw on the T.V. that *REALLY* matters.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Jim, you're right. I didn't say it would stop me though. Pressing ever onward...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> I asked my 50 year old tired half-blind eyes that very question, I got the standard 'lighted magnifier arm lamp and the 2.50 magnification reading glasses in combination.'


I was eyeing one of those off when Sandy and I were choosing the lighting for our new home we are building. The only trouble is that in the past I've had depth perception issues with the magnified lense :drunk: But as my speedo reaches the five o mark I'm re thinking it though...

As for your "project"... A full 360 degree build of a TOS bridge now thats one I've not seen yet. Once again I await keenly to see what your talents create and correct Herb and by what I've seen so far they will reveal something to aspire too.

Cheers,

Alec.:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Minor progress, Engineering Console preped and ready to add instrumentation, prototype new stair test, Pike era Capatain's chair built.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I decided to do two builds simultaniously, I figured I had 4 kits, two complete bridges. So this will take a little longer but I can get the details right. Also using Ron Caudillo's card model (pictured) as reference.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A further set back, it seems I must be taking this all too seriously. I spent the better part of last night in the Emergency Room with chest pains. And with my Cardiac History the Doctor's felt they didn't want to take any chances. I'm home now, resting comfortably. Now wheres that damned X-acto knife...I've got work to do.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your cardiac "setback" but glad that you've retained your sense of humor. I'm sure I speak for all of us when I wish you a speedy recovery and future good health.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Fozzie, funny the hospital had no sense of humor when I was going to have my buddy bring my model gear to the ICU ward. LOL


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Health first. Without that, no modeling. And from family history I know it's nothing to be casual about. Hope you're doing OK.

So, you plan a series bridge AND a Cage-era bridge at the same time?!? Awesome. Looking forward to more of both.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I've loved watching your Bride WiP Duct. Take it easy and I hope you are back to good health soon.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Went to Cardiac Rehab for the first time today. I think they are trying to kill me! They had me on a stair climber, a stationary bike, and last but not least a treadmill for nearly 15 minutes at 3 miles an hour. Where's Dr. McCoy when I need him? Will have updates soon...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your health problems, Herb. I hope everything works out OK and that you end up healthier than ever.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Where's Dr. McCoy when I need him?


"The doctor gave me a pill and I grew a new kidney!" -- ST IV

If only it were that simple, eh?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, distractions aside, back to work on this project. Here is the second bridge deck with raised plates that the Bridge railing supports were attached to. Removeable rubber gap fillers were used on set when wall sections were not 'wild' for filming. Also of note the Communications station main screen area has been replaced with a recessed panel. New Turbolift alcove area also added.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome build so far! I can't wait to see the completed model. I esp like that you are going down the "Pike" route!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Built a turbolift car today, tried to photograph it several times but the details disappeared. Had to backlight it to do it . Sorry for the grainy image.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok...now you're just showing off! - Just joking! Excellent work!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

When you're accurizing or super-detailing a kit like this, do you ever stop and wonder if it would have been easier to just scratchbuild the whole thing? 

_Seriously_ strong work Ductapeforever!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I know it seems a lot of fuss, but I figure I will change about 30% of the kits structure and add 15% that wasn't there at all. A bit better than a complete scratch build.LOL!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Understood. I'm currently contemplating some major modifications to a couple of old styrene figure kits--modifying and/or replacing the selected surface detail will be difficult at best with my skills, but there's no way I could properly replicate the figure's basic shapes by scratchbuilding.


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Ductapeforever,

Is that 30% change and 15% addition only for one kit side, or is that both (seeing as how you're using 2 - lucky fellow!!)

Great work so far - stuck in RL at present on mine but hoping to get back to it this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Fantastic work!!!!*

Thank you for the updates


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Where there not pictures within this thread a few weeks ago?
That was inspiring stuff!

DL Matthys
IPMS 32708


*BUMP!*


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Can you post pictures?


----------

